# Meet Pumpkin Cheesecake!



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I couldn't resist. He was adorable. And he was giving me the look. So, I give you: Pumpkin Cheesecake! He's only staying with me for a short while, until he heals and gets his forever home with a lucky user on here. Excuse the tattered fins, I just got him a little while ago.

View attachment 75372


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is adorable! And so pretty!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

im speachless! wait... no beautiful,fantastic,gorgeous, and pretty!!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Aww, thanks. Like I said, he'll be adoptable in a few weeks to a month.


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Cant wait to see him full health with TLC. 
He could be the next candidate on before and after thread.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Skyrocket Moon said:


> Cant wait to see him full health with TLC.
> He could be the next candidate on before and after thread.


Funny, I've never heard of that thread. But I can't wait to see how he turns out!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

He is very pretty love his color and his name is perfect !!!


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

So cute.  I can't wait to see his results with your care!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you guys so much! Pumpkin Cheesecake greatly appreciates your compliments.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's gonna be gorgeous.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

How cute! What a funny name, and how appropriate it is. His colors do remind me of pumpkin cheesecake.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## Skyrocket Moon (Jan 27, 2013)

Can I eat him? I bet he will taste just like his color. lol


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

He's soooo cute! My store doesn't have any orange bettas, and I really want one!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you guys! Pumpkin Cheesecake will be adopted by a good friend of mine when he heals, and we both are very excited!


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Awww! He is so adorable! And beautiful too! Love the name! I used to name all the gold fish that used to get after foods. Lol! :-D


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He is adorable!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

How is the little guy doing??


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Definitely would love update pictures on Pumpkin Cheesecake. 
C:


----------



## iJessie (Feb 24, 2013)

Hes a cutie!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Updates??


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, I'll give updates! My friend said she's gonna get the tank & stuff this weekend, and Pumpkin is doing great! His fins have pretty much healed. I would post pics, but the little bugger has decided he would copy Maggie and Rubin and refuse to let me take a picture. Arrgh!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

LOL! Nice profile pic btw


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks! I can't help spoiling him as long as he's with me. :lol:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hmm, I wonder who drew that... 

I would love to see updated pics of the little guy. I'm sure he's just going to get more and more handsome.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Seriously???!! You drew that! Are you professional artist? Wow!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Hardly. xD I just do some betta drawings for people. Thank you for such a generous compliment though.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

You're very welcome! You deserve to be complimented!


----------

